# New High School Exit Exam



## beer-b-q (Apr 1, 2010)

New High School Exit Exam. You only need 4 correct to pass. Take the test. You have less than a minute.

Passing requires 4 correct answers) 

1: How long did the Hundred Years' War last? 

2: Which country makes Panama hats? 

3: From which animal do we get cat gut? 

4: In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution? 

5: What is a camel's hair brush made of? 

6: The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal? 

7: What was King George VI's first name? 

8: What color is a purple finch? 

9: Where are Chinese gooseberries from? 

10: What is the color of the black box in a commercial airplane? 


Remember, you need 4 correct answers to pass. 


Check your answers below... 

ANSWERS TO THE QUIZ 

1: How long did the Hundred Years War last?116 years 
2: Which country makes Panama hats?  Ecuador
3: From which animal do we get cat gut?Sheep and Horses
4: In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?November
5: What is a camel's hair brush made of?Squirrel fur
6: The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal?Dogs
7: What was King George VI's first name?Albert
8: What color is a purple finch ?Crimson
9: Where are Chinese gooseberries from?  New Zealand
10: What is the color of the black box in a commercial airplane?  Orange (of course) 

What do you mean, you failed? Me, too. 

(And if you try to tell me you passed, you LIED!) 

Pass this on to some brilliant friends, so they may feel useless too!


----------



## smokingd (Apr 1, 2010)

Son of a.....

I had them alright till i read the answers


----------



## rhankinsjr (Apr 1, 2010)

haha, that's a good one.  I only had one right ( the black box ).


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 1, 2010)

Durn it.. I actually got 1, 3 and 10 right. I knew the obvious answers weren't right and had to guess the rest.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 1, 2010)

yep I got them all wrong and I am going to pass it around it is a hoot


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 1, 2010)

I got 3, 4, 5 and 10 right.  I used to make my own brushes, I used to be an EMT, I have seen a lot of the so-called "black boxes" from commercial airplanes and I have seen lots of documentaries about the Russian Revolution.  So I passed and didn't lie, I was just lucky enough to know those answers, the rest I didn't even guess at.


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

I have seen this before and still missed a few.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 2, 2010)

23 years of school and 50 + hours of continuing education per year (for 20 years) and now I have to go back to high school


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2010)

I did not take the test - I tell my grandkids all the time, the best part of being old like me is I never have to take a test again LOL


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

Yippee!!!

Just talked to my young'un (age 19). Read him the test. He got one right. I gave him so much crap about how much smarter I was 'cause I got three right....


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!!!!


----------



## stircrazy (Apr 2, 2010)

I actualy got 1, 3, 6 and 8 right.. guess I picked up some useless info over the years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Excuse me while I give someone some crap.... can you hear me now?


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 2, 2010)

Umm...  Yup.  I was joking with my kid. I was joking with my post. I thought the smiley would show that. I apologize for any offense I created. I will cease to post to this forum.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I was talking about my wife and nobody else. I apologize for the confusion,you did not offend me. Please don't take my comment seriously, and do continue to post here at SMF.


----------



## caveman (Apr 2, 2010)

Dude....today is April fool's day!!!  Duh!!!  I think he is yanking your chain.  ( At least I hope he is.)


----------

